# Game Thread: Sunday Jan. 7th @ Sacramento



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(17-3)* 

*Sacramento* - *(13-18)* 

*Tip-off* – Sunday, January 8, 2006 - 9:00 P.M.

*Where* – ACRCO Arena

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Anthony Johnson | Saruans Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Austin Croshere | Jeff Foster















































Mike Bibby | Kevin Martin | Peja Stojakovic | Kenny Thomas | Brad Miller









*Who's HOT ?*















Averaging 24 points in the past 2 games.









Averaging 28 points in the past 4 games.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Torn Bicep







- Pneumonia







- Everything 

*Kings-* 

?

*TV:*



*Radio:*



*Key Matchup:*

Stephen Jackson vs. Peja Stojakovic

Prediction:
Pacers- 101
Kigs- 90


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 94
Kings 89

btw this game is on 8th (nevermaind, I just was confused for moment)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 107
Kings 101


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 103


Kings 94


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need to keep the winning streak (even if it's only one) going....

so I say....

Indy 107---Sactown 99...



*Go PaCerS!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes we will win.

Pacers win: 

100-95


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bump. Anyone else going to guess the score?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Bump. Anyone else going to guess the score?



Sure, why not.

Pacers 120
Kings 80


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's win tonight, no excuses!!!!.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I love the Sacremento crowd. They cheer more for us than for the Kings.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I love the Sacremento crowd. They cheer more for us than for the Kings.




:laugh: :laugh: ....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Pacers 120
> Kings 80



Multiply the current scores by 2....

Nice looking guess at halftime for me, even tho I made it as a joke...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Wow...Indy's killing Sactown...

60-39 at 1/2 time....

Jackson 14pts....Foster 9 rebounds....


Looking good so far, but then again it's only 1/2 time....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

HOLY ****! JAX IS ON FIRE!

4-4 from three in this quarter in 5 minutes of play...5-5 from the field in the 5 minutes with 14 points!

28 points total. JAX!


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

sjax isnt such a bad second option :yes:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

To reiterate on my last point, SJax is absolutely amazing.

Half-man, half-amazing


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, this is just an absolutely perfect game. Completely flawless, everyone is bring it. Enjoy this game fellas.

88-59 Pacers dominating with 1:55 left in the third.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

SJax for three AGAIN!!! 5-5 in the quarter, 5-6 on the game. STEPHEN JACKSON!!!!!

91 points at the end of the THIRD!


SJAX!!! 31 points and climbing!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

And why not?? Granger for three! 94-64


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LOL...

Wow, it seems that even Harrison can shoot the 3 and it would go in....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Sure, why not.
> 
> Pacers 120
> Kings 80


not a bad prediction, lol! this one is ugly...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 103 Kings 71....

3.26 left in the game...

I wish we played like this every night....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers messin up from the free throw line.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Pacers messin up from the free throw line.




Pacers Kings 
FT% 73.3 90.9


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Final score...

Indy 108.... Kings 83...


PACERS WIN....PACERS WIN!!!!!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Very good win for your team!!! Congratulations guys. I am very happy that things are going well finally. Your team has gone through a lot of difficulties. This really just shows that you can never put great teams down. Congrats again! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Very good win for your team!!! Congratulations guys. I am very happy that things are going well finally. Your team has gone through a lot of difficulties. This really just shows that you can never put great teams down. Congrats again! :clap: :cheers:




:cheers: :cheers: ...

Yeah man it feels good to finally play the way we should be playing, hopefully we can catch on fire like your Nets....

Peace doggy, and thanks for the kind words....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I like how Jermaine played with the team tonight, they didn't focus on him the entire time they were out there and worked the ball around more. They could play like this and he could still get his same numbers by just simply putting a little more hustle in.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard Jack was blowing on his fingers, a la Kobe and T-Mac, when he hit his fourth consecutive trifecta. This guy has been a rock for us on this road trip. I can't say enough about him. Shame on me and everyone else that ever doubted this stud. 24.8 ppg over his last 5... WOW!!! :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn. I hope you don't blow us out.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Wow an amazing win! Hope there will be a trade soon, so we can only can get better. :banana:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

This one was really lovely.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Damn. I hope you don't blow us out.


I hope Kobe doesn't put up 60. That guy is unstoppable. He's the best player in the NBA, no question in my mind. He and Phil will be ready for us, so we have to continue to bring it.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> I hope Kobe doesn't put up 60. That guy is unstoppable. He's the best player in the NBA, no question in my mind. He and Phil will be ready for us, so we have to continue to bring it.



Let Kobe score 60, we'll just stop everyone else. I remember a game a few years back when CWebb torched us for 50 something...but we stopped everyone else perfectly...and 50 points wont win a game for a team alone.

I'm confident.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sucks when you have the best defensive player in the league healthy on your roster, and you can't put him up against Kobe.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 108-83 Pacers

Larry Legend- 14 
Pacers Fan- 19
Banjoriddim- 20
rock747- 16
Pacerholic- 17
Pacersthebest- 20
StephenJackson- 15

Winner- Larry Legend


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 108-83 Pacers
> 
> Larry Legend- 14
> Pacers Fan- 19
> ...


Yes! I won one!


----------

